# So happy, need to post.



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Today was a day I have been waiting for. 6 years ago I had surgery for a tumor of the sigmoid bowel. 5 years ago I went in to Moffitt cancer research center for a stem cell/ bone marrow transplant. Today I went to my oncologist for my yearly test results, no sign of the cancer so I am considered cured and no longer have to have the c.a.t. scans and blood tests and no longer have to go back to see him. We beat it. Need to celebrate.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. Way to go! Hell yeah!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I am so happy for you and your loved ones. What a glorious day it is!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!! 

Folks, take note of "Stem Cell" transplant and what it can do for you, not that it will breed a genetic superhuman like the media has promised.... no, it saves lives.... here's proof!

Again, congrats! I'll drink one for you tonight.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome! Never give up!


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Congratulations! way to fight


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

HELL YES!

I'll have a beer in your honor and mention you in my nightly thanks to Jesus. Celebrate he rest of your life!


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

That is awesome! Congraulations!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't think of the right words to say congratulations, it doesn't seem to be enough for such a blessing. I am so very happy for you and your family.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats!!! Outstanding news!


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Fantastic, brother!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent News Slew! Cancer is a nasty ole bastard and its nice to kick it in the teeth. God Bless you Sir!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good news Slew! Congratulations.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's to boring the oncologists to the point they kick you out for good! ( Oncology people <--- the nicest people you never want to see again)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad to see you so blessed.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats slewfoot - God Bless you


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!! That is amazing news!!! 
I will drink one...or two for you tonight!!! Woot!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That or any cancer is a bastard!! My wife was diagnosed with breast cancer 2 years ago. They took it out and she has been free since! Praise to the Lord!!! Praise her doctors also for removing all of it!!! Talk about heartbreak!!! So glad you are doing good!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words.


Slew, we thank you for fighting it. You are an important member of this community!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome, great news.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

My mother fought leukemia for 3 years before passing 4 years ago. The doctors told her that she had less than 6 months to live. She was a fighter, but she found out way to let to get any real help. It was a long 3 years, but im glad she is no longer suffering, I love hearing people fighting, and winning such a hard battle. I got a cancer ribbion tattoo after she was diagnosed, that says Cancer Sucks!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

survival said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> Folks, take note of "Stem Cell" transplant and what it can do for you, not that it will breed a genetic superhuman like the media has promised.... no, it saves lives.... here's proof!
> 
> Again, congrats! I'll drink one for you tonight.


Part of the stem cell transplant process is you go thru 5 days of intensive chemo twice a day for 5 days to kill every thing in your body. What that does is kills your whole immune system so for 2 years after I had to get all of my baby and childhood shots, think about what all those are, all over again because I had no immunity to any disease I could not go to restaurants or any public place where I could come in contact with someone who might be ill. All foods had to be well cooked. it was a long 2 years.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> today was a day i have been waiting for. 6 years ago i had surgery for a tumor of the sigmoid bowel. 5 years ago i went in to moffitt cancer research center for a stem cell/ bone marrow transplant. Today i went to my oncologist for my yearly test results, no sign of the cancer so i am considered cured and no longer have to have the c.a.t. Scans and blood tests and no longer have to go back to see him. We beat it. Need to celebrate.


out freaking standing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

slewfoot said:


> Today was a day I have been waiting for. 6 years ago I had surgery for a tumor of the sigmoid bowel. 5 years ago I went in to Moffitt cancer research center for a stem cell/ bone marrow transplant. Today I went to my oncologist for my yearly test results, no sign of the cancer so I am considered cured and no longer have to have the c.a.t. scans and blood tests and no longer have to go back to see him. We beat it. Need to celebrate.


Praise the Lord! My Big Brother got diagnosed today with inoperable lung cancer. Kindly forward some of the details of your success story when you get time. Thanks.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

as a former cancer care giver, YEEEEEE HAWWW.
AWESOME
CONGRATS!!!
I HOPE YOUR SMILE IS SO BIG YOU CHEEKS ACHE FOR A WEEK!
(mine did when my sweetheart had her last appointment.)


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome. So happy for you and yours.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

F CANCER

Congratulations .


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Wonderful!! Celebrate your butt off...you have earned it!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations and have a joyous celebration!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

It's always nice to hear good news and this is certainly good news.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank God, congrats to you and your family.


----------

